# Bugsy the Exterminator's Nemesis, Roachface!



## Phantom Scarecrow (Sep 27, 2011)

http://imgur.com/VQIa5

 Bugsy will have a new villain to deal with this year- Roachface! I'm also going to cover a pair of gloves with roaches. RF will wear a hoodie, and stand in line with other guests at one of the Haunts at the amusement park. Bugsy will come down the queue, searching, and will "unhood" him. He'll run away, throwing roaches, with Bugsy in pursuit.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Makes my skin crawl, so that means well done!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Ewww! (Heebie Jeebie shake)


----------

